# Christmas Presents?



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Whats everyone asking for and getting themselves?

So far i got myself some small things

Shark rockeater drywall saw

Fastcap crown clips

Fastcap 1/4 staple setter

Festool sys 1 with small bins

Mark up and profit revised edition

24 mm sony cybershot camera for taking pics of jobs..

Dont know what else i want???
What you guys getting or want?


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Bought myself a new coffee maker today


Looking at getting a festool jigsaw this week


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

Glock 17


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Got a few more systainers but holding out for the carvex and C15. Keep spending my tool money on other stuff. I know my wife as got me a xbox360 though. Bought these near field monitors today but was not meant to have them until Christmas. That lasted till I got home lol.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Got a few more systainers but holding out for the carvex and C15. Keep spending my tool money on other stuff. I know my wife as got me a xbox360 though. Bought these near field monitors today but was not meant to have them until Christmas. That lasted till I got home lol.


My gf got me x box 360 last year for x mas

Get black ops 2.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> My gf got me x box 360 last year for x mas
> 
> Get black ops 2.


Bought black ops 2 to play on hour 360 at beach house. Great game but Completted it in about 8 hours but I'm looking forward to getting some multiplayer action in. PM me your live name and I will add ya Rich when I'm allowed to play on it lol


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Bought black ops 2 to play on hour 360 at beach house. Great game but Completted it in about 8 hours but I'm looking forward to getting some multiplayer action in. PM me your live name and I will add ya Rich when I'm allowed to play on it lol


Will do. All i play is multiplayer. My gf's brother made my name for me. Bad decision. Its a real dumb name, kinda funny though lol ill pm you later with it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

bought myself a makita lxt 3pc kit.. prob getting the bare jigsaw tomomrrow.. 
getting coffee maker, maybe speakrs for my computer


as for black ops 2 screw that... played 1 liked it.. bought mw3 stopped playing after 2 days.. same engine as the last 4 games.. b.o 2 is the same thing.. im sticking to battlefield 3.. far superior game in every way waiting for "dead space 3" in feb then "the last of us" in may


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> bought myself a makita lxt 3pc kit.. prob getting the bare jigsaw tomomrrow..
> getting coffee maker, maybe speakrs for my computer
> 
> 
> as for black ops 2 screw that... played 1 liked it.. bought mw3 stopped playing after 2 days.. same engine as the last 4 games.. b.o 2 is the same thing.. im sticking to battlefield 3.. far superior game in every way waiting for "dead space 3" in feb then "the last of us" in may


I'm Not a big console gamer but that's a good thing for me as I can eat up 8 hours a day after work on the dam PC multiplayer games. I get bored on the console because I keep getting killed so I give up early on in the night lol

Kirk check out the corsair sp2500 if you want nice 2.1 setup. I was going to buy them before I bought the 2.0 KRK's. I looked into new pc speakers for months and ended up between the KRK's or the Corsair's. I went for the KRK's because they were in stock.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Bought a Delta line boring machine and some welding equipment.

I am hoping my wife gets me a gift card, I already have $100 Visa from last Xmas, from a client. Might buy an Occidental Dr Wood from Medford :whistling:thumbsup:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

The Rigid slim grip grinder and a 10oz titanium trim hammer are on the list. 
I'm also looking into having some custom leather tool bags made.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

Bought myself a Kapex. I'd like a new router table but think that'll have to wait a few months. Might get a new RC Helicopter.

Struggling to shop for the wife but at least the kids are pretty much done already.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I picked up a Dewalt impact driver as a present to my shoulder. I love it.

For me I have an Ar-15 on layaway. I just picked my daughter up an early Christmas present which was an Alpine Micro compound bow. She loves it. Her big present under the tree will probably be either a Ruger 10/22 or a Savage .17. Those are actually for me since the time we spend shooting is the best present.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> bought myself a makita lxt 3pc kit.. prob getting the bare jigsaw tomomrrow..
> getting coffee maker, maybe speakrs for my computer
> 
> 
> as for black ops 2 screw that... played 1 liked it.. bought mw3 stopped playing after 2 days.. same engine as the last 4 games.. b.o 2 is the same thing.. im sticking to battlefield 3.. far superior game in every way waiting for "dead space 3" in feb then "the last of us" in may


I'm a BF 3 PC gamer. I love that game. My daughter is a big Halo fan. I keep telling her if I could use a mouse and keyboard I would kick her and her clans butt. With a controller she has to tell her friends not to beat me too bad.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> I picked up a Dewalt impact driver as a present to my shoulder. I love it.
> 
> For me I have an Ar-15 on layaway. I just picked my daughter up an early Christmas present which was an Alpine Micro compound bow. She loves it. Her big present under the tree will probably be either a Ruger 10/22 or a Savage .17. Those are actually for me since the time we spend shooting is the best present.


Just got myself a new Dewalt 18 impact, gave my old one to one of my guys. Wanted a 20v, but my crew uses 18v , like to able to interchange.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I bought myself a 1974 Triumph TR-6.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> I'm a BF 3 PC gamer. I love that game. My daughter is a big Halo fan. I keep telling her if I could use a mouse and keyboard I would kick her and her clans butt. With a controller she has to tell her friends not to beat me too bad.


the biggest difference between the console and pc in bf3 is the number of players in multiplayer.. pc is 64 players per match ps3 is 24... but come ps4 its gonna be the same.. the ps4 is going to be basically the same specs as a gaming pc. and from what ive read bf4 is a launch title for it

bc for speakers, im using headphones right now but it sucks as im using corded ones.. i cant leave the comp if i wanna listen to music im scanning to put on my ipod.. or for watching tv shows i download.. too lazy to transfer them to the ps3 and dont know how to stream


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Just got myself a new Dewalt 18 impact, gave my old one to one of my guys. Wanted a 20v, but my crew uses 18v , like to able to interchange.


That's the one I picked up. I was going to get the 20 volt 3.0 set, but already had an 18 volt hammerdrill. Never used one before. Me likey, and my shoulder approves already.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the biggest difference between the console and pc in bf3 is the number of players in multiplayer.. pc is 64 players per match ps3 is 24... but come ps4 its gonna be the same.. the ps4 is going to be basically the same specs as a gaming pc. and from what ive read bf4 is a launch title for it
> 
> bc for speakers, im using headphones right now but it sucks as im using corded ones.. i cant leave the comp if i wanna listen to music im scanning to put on my ipod.. or for watching tv shows i download.. too lazy to transfer them to the ps3 and dont know how to stream


When counter strike GO was being developed it was going to be cross platform multiplayer. That would have been so cool as the console geeks always think they can woop the PC gamers but it got cancelled in the last few months of development. 

Not sure I will buy the PS4 or new Xbox when they come out. They are going to have to do some pretty impressive stuff to pay that kind of money. 

Anyway I'm not happy. Wife made me box up my speakers


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't really buy stuff for myself- I am the kind of guy who wears Redwings and Carhartts 365 days a year.
I prefer to spend money on my wife and my sons and daughters -in-law and to invest in their future

but this winter I am getting a new Chesapeake Bay Retriever puppy which is EASILY the most expensive thing I have ever bought for myself that wasn't a truck or a house----
stephen


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't buy myself presents. I buy tools as I need them thru the year. 
I did get my shop insulated, and I didn't have to do it and get all itchy, so that's like a present. 
I got my son a RC jeep so we can go run mine and his together. 
Wife is getting a new iPhone 
I got my dad a multi master 
And my mom is getting gift cards to go with her kindle that my dad is getting her. 
My inlaws I am making a bench for their entry so they can sit and put on shoes.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

So far I got myself a solid gold planer, from about 1870.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

I threw a couple more of those rolling Stanley jobsite boxes on my list. I know it's simple, but they really do make loading and unloading the vans twice as fast, and we forget far fewer tools at the shop now that they're all together. So yeah, I asked for a couple of boxes.  Simple man, I guess. 

I also asked for a Crossbreed Supertuck holster for my Glock. It's a tool I don't leave the house without and the old holster has started to smell like death from all the sweat and dirt.


----------



## Lester P. (Jun 19, 2009)

Got the Grex green buddy on the way, and a Senco flooring nailer. All I really want is a day or two off.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

hey bc.. i dont get involved in the whos better debate pc or console.. but the ps4 going 64 player for bf4 would be pretty cool if they can make it so it doesnt matter what your playing it on.. just connect to one massive server.. as long as the next nintendo isnt involved they seem to be at the lvl of the ps2 now not the current gen of systems

anyhow.. found my receipt for my makita kit last night.. gonna go get some cash back from it as they i bought it just before hte ultimate tool event started.. works out to $50 some odd dollars back


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Last year the company bought a new long stick, asphalt paver and roller, and a fully loaded service trailer. It was a good year:thumbup:

This year, it might be a new hydrovac truck....


For myself, maybe a new sliding compound miter chop saw.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> hey bc.. i dont get involved in the whos better debate pc or console.. but the ps4 going 64 player for bf4 would be pretty cool if they can make it so it doesnt matter what your playing it on.. just connect to one massive server.. as long as the next nintendo isnt involved they seem to be at the lvl of the ps2 now not the current gen of systems
> 
> anyhow.. found my receipt for my makita kit last night.. gonna go get some cash back from it as they i bought it just before hte ultimate tool event started.. works out to $50 some odd dollars back


There was talk of the PS3 being able to to 64 player back when the first dev kits were going out to developers but it never happend. im not sure exactly why they couldnt handle it as i know people with budget PC's that can get on 64 player servers. im sure its something to do with RAM though. 

The only console i dont own and never will is the Wii. Aint even interested in the Wii U either. Not sure im happy with the direction they are sending gaming. Kinect and Move are the same and i wont use any of them either. To me gamings about kicking back in a comfy chair and not moving anything but your beer arm and fingers. All this jumping around and flinging your arms about is too much for me. I do enough of that at work :laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

yah.. nintendo is aimig themselves at kids and non gamers


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> yah.. nintendo is aimig themselves at kids and non gamers


The majority of Wii's friends bought have got about 2" of dust on them. they were a novelty for sure. Sold like hot cakes then 2 weeks after playing them to death they get moved to the back of the AV cabinet to make room for the PS3 or XB360 lol

The Wii U is doing it all over again but now its in HD  and again they are selling like they are going out of fashion. Cues of people in Toys-r-us this morning for the delivery they had of them. 

I remember when the NES, SNES and N64 were the top consoles to own. great games were what nintendo were good at then suddenly they started knocking out games for 5 years olds. Golden eye was the game that bought FPS to consoles and the masses. it may have been stuck in PC land if it wernt for nintendo and that game.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Seems like since my daughter was born, my money is truly not my own. My wife started a college fund that amounts to a vehicle payment when she was pregnant. Then stuff on the house, wife wanted a mommy SUV, $750 daycare bill, ect..... you all know. 

A big buy for me personally, not out of a company account is some jeans or some work boots. Lol. When I took my bonus two years ago, my wife bought me a Beretta Urika Optima 12 gauge auto, with wood grain. That was an awesome present, wanted it for years. Before we had my daughter, I bought most of the stuff I wanted/needed. I still like a big game riffle, (I have deer riffles, one is a. 270, but I want a big bore) and a 12 gauge mag for ducks, geese, and turkey. They will have to wait.

We did buy a 2005 Sundancer pontoon boat with a Honda motor. I had always planned on a bass boat, but my wife approved the pontoon as family friendly. I plan to take the side rail off and add ipe hand rails sealed with Sickens this winter. Looks like Summer 2013 will be fun.


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

onmywayup said:


> I threw a couple more of those rolling Stanley jobsite boxes on my list. I know it's simple, but they really do make loading and unloading the vans twice as fast, and we forget far fewer tools at the shop now that they're all together. So yeah, I asked for a couple of boxes.  Simple man, I guess.
> 
> I also asked for a Crossbreed Supertuck holster for my Glock. It's a tool I don't leave the house without and the old holster has started to smell like death from all the sweat and dirt.


I will most likely be getting the Fobus. A cop buddy highly recommnds them.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

Jaws said:


> Seems like since my daughter was born, my money is truly not my own. My wife started a college fund that amounts to a vehicle payment when she was pregnant. Then stuff on the house, wife wanted a mommy SUV, $750 daycare bill, ect..... you all know.
> 
> A big buy for me personally, not out of a company account is some jeans or some work boots. Lol. When I took my bonus two years ago, my wife bought me a Beretta Urika Optima 12 gauge auto, with wood grain. That was an awesome present, wanted it for years. Before we had my daughter, I bought most of the stuff I wanted/needed. I still like a big game riffle, (I have deer riffles, one is a. 270, but I want a big bore) and a 12 gauge mag for ducks, geese, and turkey. They will have to wait.
> 
> We did buy a 2005 Sundancer pontoon boat with a Honda motor. I had always planned on a bass boat, but my wife approved the pontoon as family friendly. I plan to take the side rail off and add ipe hand rails sealed with Sickens this winter. Looks like Summer 2013 will be fun.


and people wonder why i have zero interest in getting married and having kids.. all the attempts to have kids.. and a failure every time is the goal:clap:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i wish i only paid 750 for daycare. i pay about 950/ month 
no more next year. i will feel rich.

i bought myself a new router motor and new lift for the router table last weekend, so that can be my gift this year.


----------



## GAmason (Aug 4, 2011)

onmywayup said:


> I also asked for a Crossbreed Supertuck holster for my Glock. It's a tool I don't leave the house without and the old holster has started to smell like death from all the sweat and dirt.


Try a foxx holster that's what I have 40 bucks including shipping


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I bought my self a Ruger SR22 I opened it early lol

Cole


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

paying that much for daycare is not worth the other person working, unless they make double what the sitter costs. 

I refuse to pay or send my children to daycare, it is cheaper and better for the kids to stay at home with mom. I can still buy my Festool's, old iron by the ton, send the old lady to school, and pay for 5 people to live. I would never be able to justify that kind of money and sending my kids off to some one else. 

Here was my present, to myself (it is made of solid gold....):

The fourth picture is why I bought it. It has a triangle shaped 3 knife head, which I believe is also skewed.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> paying that much for daycare is not worth the other person working, unless they make double what the sitter costs.
> 
> I refuse to pay or send my children to daycare, it is cheaper and better for the kids to stay at home with mom. I can still buy my Festool's, old iron by the ton, send the old lady to school, and pay for 5 people to live. I would never be able to justify that kind of money and sending my kids off to some one else.
> 
> ...


I agree. My wife stays home with my daughter, and even if she worked it would all be going to daycare. It's tight sometimes, but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

One of the most memorable Christmas gifts I got came from a my company (concrete materials supplier).

It was large (1'x1'x2') basket of manure that wa seeded with different mushroom spores. You put in the basement, keep it moist and we got a great variety of mushrooms for a month or two and had enough for different types of soup.

All company employees and the top 100 customers got the same and the salesmen had to give out the name of the mushroom grower so the customer could buy more.

It was the second greatest sales "gimmick" the owners could come up with. - The best was white caps with no advertising on it and we went through 1000s since everyone wanted to wear the "good guy with a white hat". Nobody outside the business understood that, but everyone in the concrete construction business was asking/demanding a cap and knew where it came from even without a logo on it.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Jdub2083 said:


> I agree. My wife stays home with my daughter, and even if she worked it would all be going to daycare. It's tight sometimes, but I wouldn't have it any other way.


 that is the choice my wife and I made as well- basic arithmetic told us it would COST us money for her to work outside the home between car and daycare. we were really poor- but my sons were raised by their mother and not a babysitter.( not to be melodramatic but I remember one year going to the plasma alliance to sell plasma to buy an xmas present- I can't recall which year it was, but the present ended up being those plastic stacking rings for a wee tot?)

when my youngest started kindergarten, my wife went to college and so I was paying private school tuition for 2 kids and college tuition for one adult---which was when I found out what REALLY poor was all about- I humped a lot of shingles up some rickety ladders, LOL( and my wife wore a lot of clothes from Goodwill)
Fast forward 24 years and xmas is in a 3700 sq. ft. brick house, with 4 bedrooms, 3 baths, 2 fireplaces and it will be packed tonight with the extended family( and my new daughter-in-law!!!!).
So, no matter how poor we started out, it all worked out well in the end,AND my children were raised by their mother during the period when that mattered the most----
so I am not much interested in getting presents because I already have EVERYTHING I ever really wanted.
Best wishes to all,
Stephen


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

New Ford Edge for the wife...nothin for me,cause I got all I need!


----------

